# MY LUPO GTI



## Sens interdit (Feb 2, 2005)

Hello








My first message to enter the community, I am French. Pictures taken at the time of beautiful to lay down sun








I also have a forum dedicated to VW Lupo at this address http://lupoclub.forumactif.com
If it is not marketed in your country, here its design features:
Lupo GTI 1,6 16V 125ch (92kW): 4 cylinders on line, 4 valves per cylinder ordered by roller tumblers, electronic injection rolls by cylinder, cartographic lighting with selective regulation of rattling, 2 igniter coils to double spark, candles long duration, catalytic pot 3 ways, probes lambda.
Power: 125ch with 6500 trs/mn maximum Couple: 152 Nm with 3000 trs/mn Compression: 11,5 Performances: Maximum speed: 205 km/h Acceleration 0-80 km/h: 5,5 dryness Acceleration 0-100 km/h: 8,3 dryness 1000 meters DA: 29,8 dryness
Equipment of series: - ABS, ESP, ASR, EDS - Clim manual - Reader CD (but good, I replaced it by Pioneer MP3) - radio Preparation with 4 loudspeakers - 2 airbags frontal - Stealing leather 3 branches - de-icing electric Rear view mirrors - short Box 5 speeds - 2 door goblets - Headlights Bi-xénons - Seats bacquet - Power-assisted steering - Locking centralized remotely - analogical and indicating Watch of outside temperature - Alarm theft protection device - Frame sport - Lowered - 20mm - 4 safety belts red - boltable Glove compartment
External equipment: - Four light alloy rims Bathurst tires 205/45R15 - Xénons long ranges - Grid of grill and air intake in honeycomb - Emblème GTI on the grill and the forage ladder - Thresholds and arches of wheels widened - Clamps of enamelled brakes red - disc Brakes with the back - Becquet of rear window with the 3rd fire integrated stop

_Modified by Sens interdit at 5:04 PM 2-16-2005_

_Modified by Sens interdit at 5:04 PM 2-16-2005_

_Modified by Sens interdit at 5:08 PM 2-16-2005_

_Modified by Sens interdit at 6:02 PM 2-16-2005_


_Modified by Sens interdit at 5:47 AM 3-21-2005_


----------



## Sens interdit (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (Sens interdit)*

Some pictures of my GTI :

















































































































_Modified by Sens interdit at 2:19 PM 3-3-2005_

_Modified by Sens interdit at 11:41 AM 3-20-2005_

_Modified by Sens interdit at 5:35 PM 4-10-2005_


_Modified by Sens interdit at 5:36 PM 4-10-2005_


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (Sens interdit)*

Welcome to the Vortex!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wow!







I really really *really* wish that we could buy the Lupo over here in the States! That is a fantastic little car you have there!


----------



## Sens interdit (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (Arsigi)*

Thank you for the reception








Because Lupo isn't available to the USA???


----------



## Kilya (Nov 2, 2004)

Cute little bugga=] Welcome to the vortex


----------



## merckx56 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (Kilya)*

I'd buy one of those ... TODAY!


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (Sens interdit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sens interdit* »_Because Lupo isn't available to the USA???









Yes - sadly, Volkswagen has never sold the Lupo or Polo in the USA.


----------



## Sens interdit (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (Arsigi)*

The USA like the large cars, with Lupo, which is one of smallest of the range VW, it had badly left in advance for marketing


----------



## lulax3 (Aug 8, 2004)

where's the rest of the car?


----------



## Sens interdit (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (lulax3)*

In the glove compartment lol


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (Sens interdit)*

Nice. What engine is in that model...1.4L or 1.6L? Also, I thought that French cars had to have Yellow lights. 
Does the Golf come with Yellow headlights? If they do, I'm interested in getting a pair with the yellow lens. But if they don't, I'll just buy e-codes and get the yellow Lamin-x protective film.
Once again, nice car.









_Quote, originally posted by *Sens interdit* »_


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (Sens interdit)*

Sweet car. I love the interior. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sens interdit (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (gti dreamn)*

Hello







It is about the engine 1.6 16V of 125CH. They are the first headlights with xenons left on a car this size.


----------



## MiaGTi (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (Sens interdit)*

I absolutely love it!!


----------



## AudiobahnJetta (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (Arsigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arsigi* »_Yes - sadly, Volkswagen has never sold the Lupo or Polo in the USA.









I think we need to start a "Bring the Lupo and Polo to the States" petition. Then we'll send it to Volkswagen of America http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sweet car BTW...and welcome to the tex


----------



## Sens interdit (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (AudiobahnJetta)*

It is an excellent idea!!!


----------



## ZoSo914 (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (Sens interdit)*

I want one so bad.... thanks for the great pics...


----------



## notachickcar (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (Sens interdit)*

Welcome








Do you have one of these for each foot?


----------



## RISC601 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (Sens interdit)*

If the day ever arrives that I decide to get rid of my Jetta TDI, I'd seriously consider a Lupo with a TDI powertrain.
As the VW models offered in the US continue to grow, there hasn't been another small vehicle to take up the empty space. With success of vehicles like the BMW Mini and the Scion xA and xB I think that the Lupo would sell here. That is assuming that VW optioned it well with excellent fit & finish.
Maybe we will see it before too much longer. We can hope.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (AudiobahnJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiobahnJetta* »_
I think we need to start a "Bring the Lupo and Polo to the States" petition. Then we'll send it to Volkswagen of America http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sweet car BTW...and welcome to the tex









and they will laugh in your face.
we'd be lucky to get the Polo... the Lupo isn't any bigger than your desk- it wouldn't sell in great enough numbers for VWoA to even think of devising a business plan.


----------



## GtiGirl (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (notachickcar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notachickcar* »_Welcome








Do you have one of these for each foot?









cute little car
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif welcome


----------



## FamTree (Dec 28, 2004)

That is the qutest car I have ever seen
I would buy one in a sec if it was offered here in the states.
I think that would sell pretty well with the likes of the tiny cars sole here today like the aveo and the others that I cannot remember the names of.


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_and they will laugh in your face.
we'd be lucky to get the Polo... the Lupo isn't any bigger than your desk- it wouldn't sell in great enough numbers for VWoA to even think of devising a business plan.

True, the Polo petition got a lot of signatures, but still no word on bringing it to the USA. They'd never bring the lupo here, but I'm still hoping for a Polo GTI 1.8T








Nice Lupo man, and welcome to the board http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vw_herbie (May 10, 2000)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (wolfsburgfanatic)*

mmm, Lupo GTI, my favorite new VW. I want one, alot


----------



## RedG6 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (Vw_herbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vw_herbie* »_mmm, Lupo GTI, my favorite new VW. I want one, alot























Agreed.
Too many stoopid suv's here, makes driving anything smaller than a boat dangerous. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Vw_herbie (May 10, 2000)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (RedG6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedG6* »_
Agreed.
Too many stoopid suv's here, makes driving anything smaller than a boat dangerous. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Yeah, but I can buy a smart car here, though it wouldn't make sense for vw to sell it here I suppose. 
plus the current model is on the way out


----------



## GTibodeau (Nov 5, 2002)

i want one. now!


----------



## DJGTI (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: (GTibodeau)*

nice car man .... love it... 
PS: je m;en viens a Paris au mois de Septembre, tu me donne un tour de bazou?


----------



## Sens interdit (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (GTibodeau)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTibodeau* »_i want one. now!
 Come to seek it with the stroke lol


----------



## Sens interdit (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (DJGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DJGTI* »_nice car man .... love it... 
PS: je m;en viens a Paris au mois de Septembre, tu me donne un tour de bazou?








 I do not live in Paris but in the east of France


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (Sens interdit)*

Bienvenue! Sens!
Your Lupo GTI is very nice indeed! I would love to own one!
We here in the USA have been insisting VW bring the model here for years to no avail. Although I believe that finally VW has come to its senses and is looking to bring a smaller model than the Golf to North America. The closest you can come to seeing any Lupo model here is Mexico.


----------



## Jetta2.show (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (golf strom)*

WELCOME to the VORTEX!!!!





















Nice LUPO you have there ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sens interdit (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (golf strom)*

I find that stupid that VW the USA does not market Lupo. Perhaps also because the tank makes only 34 liters?


----------



## Sens interdit (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (Jetta2.show)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta2.show* »_WELCOME to the VORTEX!!!!





















Nice LUPO you have there ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 Thank you, damage which you cannot have except in export


----------



## Sens interdit (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (Sens interdit)*

I published the initial post to put the characteristics of my car at it


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (Sens interdit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sens interdit* »_I find that stupid that VW the USA does not market Lupo. Perhaps also because the tank makes only 34 liters?









*calculates*
hmm, assuming you meant fuel capacity, that's about 9 gallons







definately small.
But as a TDI, (or even regular small gasoline engine) you'd still equal the mileage of most American cars!
I might get a Lupo GTI shift knob + boot as my next mod, closest thing to a Lupo I can get


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

A lupo is available in the states. Its called a chevy Aveo (sp) j/k


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kungfoojesus* »_A lupo is available in the states. Its called a chevy Aveo (sp) j/k

That's actually a Daewoo, believe it or not.


----------



## epmathis (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (Sens interdit)*

Bonjour, Sens interdit-
Could you mail your car to me? I'd pay the postage







Seriously, nice car, and welcome!


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (epmathis)*

Ship me one of those badboys.
That front bumper is sick. looks like an r32 bumper








Chip that sucker. Love the rear bumper and tail pipe. reminds me of a cooper S pipe.

VEE


----------



## Sens interdit (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kungfoojesus* »_A lupo is available in the states. Its called a chevy Aveo (sp) j/k
 Seriously???







And that to resemble what? Thank


----------



## Sens interdit (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (epmathis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *epmathis* »_Bonjour, Sens interdit-
Could you mail your car to me? I'd pay the postage







Seriously, nice car, and welcome!









 It costs 22000$ new (17000€), Is export really impossible? Are the custom charges so high?


----------



## epmathis (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (Sens interdit)*

To import a car that isn't sold here, I believe you would have to have it modified so that it would meet US safety regulations, and that would be expensive. Plus, (I think) there may be other costs involved.







However, if you serve in the armed forces overseas and buy a car, I believe that they at least ship it here for free.


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (epmathis)*

Actually if you are fortunate to live in a state that does not have vehicle inspections your could accomplish this. 
Essentially the car does not have to be proven to meet any DOT or emissions standards. Actually I could see myself importing this car maybe bringing it in through Canada. Hmmm?


----------



## Sens interdit (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (golf strom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golf strom* »_Actually if you are fortunate to live in a state that does not have vehicle inspections your could accomplish this. 
Essentially the car does not have to be proven to meet any DOT or emissions standards. Actually I could see myself importing this car maybe bringing it in through Canada. Hmmm?
 Why it would not meet the standards?


----------



## Vw_herbie (May 10, 2000)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (golf strom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golf strom* »_Actually if you are fortunate to live in a state that does not have vehicle inspections your could accomplish this. 
Essentially the car does not have to be proven to meet any DOT or emissions standards. Actually I could see myself importing this car maybe bringing it in through Canada. Hmmm?

In Canada you can't modify anything to meet standards, but if its 15 years or older you can import it and license it.
So I must wait.


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (Sens interdit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sens interdit* »_ Why it would not meet the standards?

Of course the Lupo probably betters quite a few models legally for sale here in the US. But the DOT (safety) and EPA (emissions) regulations are nothing more that a way to block imports from coming in and taking away sales from US domestic makers or at least that was the orginal intent. Not that a Chevy Cavilier (GM North American junk) would have ever made my shopping list.
For all intensive purposes the Euro emissions and safety standards meet or often exceed DOT/EPA standards.


----------



## Sens interdit (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (golf strom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golf strom* »_
Of course the Lupo probably betters quite a few models legally for sale here in the US. But the DOT (safety) and EPA (emissions) regulations are nothing more that a way to block imports from coming in and taking away sales from US domestic makers or at least that was the orginal intent. Not that a Chevy Cavilier (GM North American junk) would have ever made my shopping list.
For all intensive purposes the Euro emissions and safety standards meet or often exceed DOT/EPA standards. 
 I have really the impression that all is a history of business and profitability not?


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (Sens interdit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sens interdit* »_ I have really the impression that all is a history of business and profitability not?









_Quote, originally posted by *Sens interdit* »_ I have really the impression that all is a history of business and profitability not?









I really think that it is indeed politics. GM is a heavy hitter when it comes to lobbying the US law making body. (congress)
Of course you may well undestand that the US has a loathing of any thing that challenges its dominance in the world. The reason why France is constantly attacked in the US media is exactly for this reason. The soverign nation of France rightfully exercises its free will in world policy matters and is attacked for what the US government constantly implores other nations to aspire to, freedom. I am glad France is around to counter balance attempted US hegemony in the world...Thank you France !.


_Modified by golf strom at 7:12 PM 3-17-2005_


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

WTF does France have to do with the Lupo?


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_WTF does France have to do with the Lupo?










Read Sens Interdit posts above


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

very cool...


----------



## Sens interdit (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (golf strom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golf strom* »_
I really think that it is indeed politics. GM is a heavy hitter when it comes to lobbying the US law making body. (congress)
Of course you may well undestand that the US has a loathing of any thing that challenges its dominance in the world. The reason why France is constantly attacked in the US media is exactly for this reason. The soverign nation of France rightfully exercises its free will in world policy matters and is attacked for what the US government constantly implores other nations to aspire to, freedom. I am glad France is around to counter balance attempted US hegemony in the world...Thank you France !.

_Modified by golf strom at 7:12 PM 3-17-2005_
 Thank you, that made hot in the heart


----------



## Wolfsburgstore (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (Sens interdit)*

Perdu? Tu fais quoi ici?


----------



## Sens interdit (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (Wolfsburgstore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wolfsburgstore* »_Perdu? Tu fais quoi ici?








C'est mon topic au cas où tu l'aurais pas remarqué... même question ?










_Modified by Sens interdit at 4:51 PM 3-22-2005_


----------



## Freakere (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (Sens interdit)*

Bonjour!
Great looking Lupo and yes, I think a majority of VW enthusiasts would love to have this car imported into the states.
2 years ago when I was Germany/Austria, I rented one of these cars. It did not have the top end gearing to drive with the rest of the BMW's Opel's, Mercedes, etc. but when driving into the Bavarian Alps (12% grade) and the low gas light came on, I was thinking that for sure that we would be staying the night in the car along the side of the road.







We drove another 20 or so miles, arrived at the hotel, and it still had enough gas to go another 10 miles to the nearest gas station.







From there on I was in love with the little car.
With gas prices creeping up to US$3 per gallon (by summer for sure), this car would be a welcome relief for those who know what these cars can do.
Please VW, bring the Polo and the Lupo to the states!! You won't be sorry!
Sens interdit: I spent some time in France as well, and find your country beautiful and very easy to get around. Regardless of whatever stereotype that is perpetuated here is the US, it really is a great place to visit and the people are very friendly.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (golf strom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golf strom* »_
Of course the Lupo probably betters quite a few models legally for sale here in the US. But the DOT (safety) and EPA (emissions) regulations are nothing more that a way to block imports from coming in and taking away sales from US domestic makers or at least that was the orginal intent. Not that a Chevy Cavilier (GM North American junk) would have ever made my shopping list.
For all intensive purposes the Euro emissions and safety standards meet or often exceed DOT/EPA standards. 

so where do small offerings (only found abroad) from American companies such as GM, Ford, and Chrysler fall into this "theory?"


----------



## Johnl24vvr6 (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (Sens interdit)*

Welcome







That is a cool looking little toy


----------



## paranoia (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (Sens interdit)*

oh hellz yeah! I love Lupo's. way to go dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98gti77 (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (Arsigi)*

that thing is tight


----------



## Sens interdit (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (98gti77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98gti77* »_that thing is tight
 It is a well thought car, stops criticizing this small bomb


----------



## dogmavskarma (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_
and they will laugh in your face.
we'd be lucky to get the Polo... the Lupo isn't any bigger than your desk- it wouldn't sell in great enough numbers for VWoA to even think of devising a business plan.

if it was 13k-15k, you'd have a sweet competitor for the kia nd hyundia market buyers.


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_
so where do small offerings (only found abroad) from American companies such as GM, Ford, and Chrysler fall into this "theory?"

Actually that is the true shame in this equation. The "overseas" offerings from the domestic big two are actually made to compete with other "better" offerings from European and Japanese makers. I believe both the Ka, Fiesta, and the Astra, and Corsa, are better cars with respect to safety, and emissions than the Cavalier, and Neon.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

well the cavalier is a moot point because the car is no longer in production...
don't you think we'd get the sub-compacts over here if there was a legitimate market for them? don't bring up the MINI, smart, and New Beetle because those are niche vehicles playing on consumer's emotions. the lupo, polo, fiesta, astra, etc are merely appliances and will never tug at the heartstrings of the american consumer base. people buy sub-compacts because they NEED something affordable to get to and from work. not many people will buy a sub-compact european econobox for $15,000 plus.
as much as i'd like to see the Polo here (the Lupo is a non-factor becase the car didn't even do well in Europe and has been replaced) i just don't see it happening.


----------



## Sens interdit (Feb 2, 2005)

Full with modifications to come, do not hesitate to visit me


----------



## Vw_herbie (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_well the cavalier is a moot point because the car is no longer in production...
don't you think we'd get the sub-compacts over here if there was a legitimate market for them? don't bring up the MINI, smart, and New Beetle because those are niche vehicles playing on consumer's emotions. the lupo, polo, fiesta, astra, etc are merely appliances and will never tug at the heartstrings of the american consumer base. people buy sub-compacts because they NEED something affordable to get to and from work. not many people will buy a sub-compact european econobox for $15,000 plus.
as much as i'd like to see the Polo here (the Lupo is a non-factor becase the car didn't even do well in Europe and has been replaced) i just don't see it happening.


The Lupo GTI is still my favorite modern car, they could have sold it here as a Rabbit GTI, real Rabbit people would know its not (or wasn't meant to be).
(but I would still buy one)


_Modified by Vw_herbie at 7:18 PM 4-8-2005_


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (Vw_herbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vw_herbie* »_

The Lupo GTI is still my favorite modern car, they could have sold it here as a Rabbit GTI, real Rabbit people would know its not (or wasn't meant to be).
(but I would still buy one)

_Modified by Vw_herbie at 7:18 PM 4-8-2005_

Sounds like you could be a candidate for the next CEO of VWoA.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

guys, don't you get it??
the Lupo didn't even sell well in Europe where miniature cars are the norm. How the heck would it sell in the US??


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_guys, don't you get it??
the Lupo didn't even sell well in Europe where miniature cars are the norm. How the heck would it sell in the US??


The Lupo GTI is selling quite well and there is a very large, loyal following...
http://www.lupoclub.de
http://www.clublupo.co.uk


_Modified by golf strom at 12:03 AM 4-9-2005_


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

enthusiast sites mean nothing in the real world...
if you went by the VW forums on the vortex (ignore the CL) and you'd think VWoA was doing everything right.


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_enthusiast sites mean nothing in the real world...
if you went by the VW forums on the vortex (ignore the CL) and you'd think VWoA was doing everything right.


Oh but actually enthusiast sites DO mean something...of course you do know that many of the VWs sold in the USA are sold by recommendation of "enthusiasts"
You may well already know that VW sales staff are just about the biggest joke in the country they don't even know their products








You may not remember that back in the early eighties when after enthusiasts pleaded with VWoA to bring the Rabbit GTI (VWoA said there was NO market for it it would not sell) the car became a smash hit and was bought by enthusiasts and nonenthusiasts alike, actually the Rabbit GTI put VW back on the map in the USA. People that never before would have considered a VW bought them. It was affordable, fast and a terrific handling car. The Lupo is of the same blood line . Not to mention that you get all that and 44 mpg while yo uhave your fun. Honestly the Lupo GTI handles better and is more fun to drive than the last two generations of Golf GTI.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

the car market has changed over the past 25 years...
small cars are purchased in the US now because people can't afford something bigger. they're going to buy the little Kia, Hyundai, or Chevy for well under $10k. IF the Lupo was to come to the US it would be entirely too expensive for what you get. People aren't going to buy a $16,000 econobox that really doesn't distinguish itself in the way MINI or Scion does.
also, if the rabbit did so much for VW why was the company pondering getting out the US market by the end of the 80's?


_Modified by NoDubJustYet at 11:27 PM 4-8-2005_


----------



## Vw_herbie (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_guys, don't you get it??
the Lupo didn't even sell well in Europe where miniature cars are the norm. How the heck would it sell in the US??

Can I see some sales figures, where are you getting this info, I an just curious to see some actual numbers.
Thanks,


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

i've seen them quoted by various vortex mods/admins over the past year or so... feel free to search the archives.


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_the car market has changed over the past 25 years...
small cars are purchased in the US now because people can't afford something bigger. they're going to buy the little Kia, Hyundai, or Chevy for well under $10k. IF the Lupo was to come to the US it would be entirely too expensive for what you get. People aren't going to buy a $16,000 econobox that really doesn't distinguish itself in the way MINI or Scion does.


Yet in fact in the flesh the Lupo GTI DOES distinguish itself. It has plenty of character, german character, a solid feel, handling that rivals the Mini Cooper and accelerates to 60 3 whole seconds faster than the mini does all for the SAME price as the Mini and the Xb Scion! Heck the Scion is a bread box on wheels with NO performance. The Lupo is clearly a car that would find a perfect spot in the small car preformance arena.
You have not seen the Lupo GTI in the flesh it is really sweet and tough a little like a bull dog very distinctive in appearence.
And at under 16 grand it beats the Scion as genuine sports car and the mini in overall performance.
Oh BTW the reason why VW was going to leave in the early 90's was due to lack of product from Mexico. 

As far as I can tell the Lupo is the best value of the bunch



_Modified by golf strom at 12:47 AM 4-9-2005_


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

since when can you tell me what i have and haven't seen in the flesh?? you have no idea where i've been or what i've done.

one other thing you're forgetting is the perceptions the US and Canada have of VW... Scion and MINI can demand premiums due to the image/reliability of parent companies.


_Modified by NoDubJustYet at 11:52 PM 4-8-2005_


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_since when can you tell me what i have and haven't seen in the flesh?? you have no idea where i've been or what i've done.

_Modified by NoDubJustYet at 11:48 PM 4-8-2005_


You claim that the Lupo does not distinguish itself, sounds like you are saying the car is dull, maybe. If you have seen the car in person I believe that you would not be indicating that the car is not distinguished. Frankly you sound a bit defensive, although I can figure out why that would be. The Lupo GTI has many different sheet metal parts that are unique from the regular model.
I would suggest I you would like to see the car in action go to the motovision video portal at http://www.sport1.de


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (golf strom)*

The truth is that the Lupo fits the Volkswagen image PERFECTLY. It is a terrific little "people's racer" affordable, basic in nature, and generaly reliable. Unlike a Touareg you can buy the Lupo and not feel that the service you receive from the dealer is too lacking for the money spent.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

you know what happens when you make generalizations and assumptions?
dude- i've been to europe 3 times the past 9 years. i've seen the Lupo and every other non-US VW... i was at the AMI autoshow in Leipzig three years ago. do you want links to my website that has pictures so you can check up on me?








i have ZERO problems with the Lupo (or Polo for that matter). feel free to check the archives for a couple threads i started in the CL over a year ago concerning the models.
the issue revolves around the fact both models would be entirely too small and expensive to work here in the US. VW's reputation is less than stellar right now. if a $35,000 Passat has lots of issues can you imagine what a car that is a quarter the size and half the price is going to be like? please see my above post concerning MINI and Scion. the american consumer will lean towards a cheaper car if they have to have a cheap car to get around. the MINI and New Beetle (to a lesser extent) sell because of an emotional attachment/niche factor/fad. to the average consumer the Lupo wouldn't look any different than an Aveo.
to the enthusiast the Lupo GTI seems to be a God-send... and it might be. But I can't see VWoA taking the risk. federalizing with DOT and EPA regs will cost too much for a company that is already having many issues. it's too large of a risk.


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_you know what happens when you make generalizations and assumptions?
dude- i've been to europe 3 times the past 9 years. i've seen the Lupo and every other non-US VW... i was at the AMI autoshow in Leipzig three years ago. do you want links to my website that has pictures so you can check up on me?








i have ZERO problems with the Lupo (or Polo for that matter). feel free to check the archives for a couple threads i started in the CL over a year ago concerning the models.
the issue revolves around the fact both models would be entirely too small and expensive to work here in the US. VW's reputation is less than stellar right now. if a $35,000 Passat has lots of issues can you imagine what a car that is a quarter the size and half the price is going to be like? please see my above post concerning MINI and Scion. the american consumer will lean towards a cheaper car if they have to have a cheap car to get around. the MINI and New Beetle (to a lesser extent) sell because of an emotional attachment/niche factor/fad. to the average consumer the Lupo wouldn't look any different than an Aveo.
to the enthusiast the Lupo GTI seems to be a God-send... and it might be. But I can't see VWoA taking the risk. federalizing with DOT and EPA regs will cost too much for a company that is already having many issues. it's too large of a risk.

Well then answer me this.... why did VWoA decide to import the Phaeton a MUCH riskier proposition compared to the Lupo OR the Polo which although I think the Lupo should come first I believe that it was the Polo that VW really needed to draw in the entry level buyer. 
I wonder if you realize just how much the service infrstruture cost to impliment at VWoA and the dealer network? Now that the Phaeton is history for the most part huge sums of money wasted on funding that could have been used on a model that have been much more useful to VW.
Oh and by the way I am German, so I am happy to see that you are well traveled in my country. 
Oh and the Xb looks like a bread van nothin more, it is all about marketing with the Xb.


_Modified by golf strom at 1:10 AM 4-9-2005_


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (golf strom)*

If the folks at VWoA really understood and appreciated the other products made by VW AG then I believe that they could develop proper marketing. Unfortunately they really have a poor undertanding of the products (ex the Jetta which is an easy sell even a monkey could figure out the marketing on that car) and the potential buyers and who they are. Unlike over at Scion where it was said that they would fail. ANd they have not because Toyota has a great marketing department.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

forgot to mention... i was born there too.
the phaeton was the pet project of the old chairman... it's an amazing vehicle. i drove by the plant in dresden and but was unable to visit because the wait list was many months long. anyway... the only good thing to come from the phaeton was the Continental GT and Flying Spur- which have done well (or will do well in the Spur's case). i do realize that VWoA dumped stupid amounts of money into the Phaeton program for dealers- it's a moot point now. VWoA is trying to go up market, and unfortunately anything smaller than the Golf will show up on our shores barring a huge turnaround at VWoA corporate headquarters.
i really think VWoA needs to focus on the dealer network and all the problems every single one of their cars have been facing the past 6 years before they can worry about an entirely different car is introduced. it's going to be bad enough teaching the mechanics the MkV and B6 Passat...


----------



## Vw_herbie (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (golf strom)*

http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml
this is all I found

_Quote, originally posted by *vwvortex* »_Since it was launched at the end of 1998, Lupo sales figures have topped the 200,000 mark in Germany alone. Its fresh young design and the wide range of available models have contributed to the success of the friendly little Volkswagen.


but its a press release


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

the funniest thing about this conversation is the fact that the car that spurred this discussion has been discontinued...


----------



## Vw_herbie (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_the funniest thing about this conversation is the fact that the car that spurred this discussion has been discontinued...

I know, its been replaced by the Fox, which was rumored to be called lupo when it went to europe (but its still fox).
The lupo was introduced the end of 1998, 6 years ago, so of course its being replaced.
I just wanted to see evidence of these bad sales you were speaking of, compared to other cars in the same class of course, but I have come up with nothing. (doesn't mean it doesn't exist, but I have yet to see it)


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

Yet according to Len Hunt and the officials at VW AG VW is going to implement a plan to return to their roots. The introduction of the new Lupo in 2007, called the Fox where it is produced in Brasil, will according to rumors may make it here to the states. It is well known that even Len Hunt admits that they misjudged their ability to be conceived by the customer as a premium brand. I can tell you with almost complete certainty that VW in America will never be a premium brand. 
Firstly too much damage by the Distributor. VWoA has failed to implement a decent dealer network. It has never been able to achieve this in over thirty years, and it does not look like it will happen in our lifetimes. Secondly the distributor itself is not competent when it comes to dealing with the customer. This spells a death nell for the desire of the company to be perceived as a premium brand. Actually if the dealer net was at least competent a few more problems i believe would be tolerated by the consumer after their purchase. 
I really don't see how after thirty years VWoA deserves any more time to rectify the customer service issue. Actually I would say that the manufacturer should terminate its contract with VWoA and start fresh.
Honda and Toyota have been here a much shorter time and look how much better they are doing. No excuse really for VWoA. They do appear to be competely incompetent.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: (Vw_herbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vw_herbie* »_
I know, its been replaced by the Fox, which was rumored to be called lupo when it went to europe (but its still fox).
The lupo was introduced the end of 1998, 6 years ago, so of course its being replaced.
I just wanted to see evidence of these bad sales you were speaking of, compared to other cars in the same class of course, but I have come up with nothing. (doesn't mean it doesn't exist, but I have yet to see it)

i'm having a hell of a time finding any sales figures for Europe...








ah well, it's late.


----------



## Vw_herbie (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_
i'm having a hell of a time finding any sales figures for Europe...








ah well, it's late.

me too, its impossible, but I didn't think sales were all that bad.
but they were rumored to discontinue the lupo a year or 2 ago, but they didn't.


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_
i'm having a hell of a time finding any sales figures for Europe...








ah well, it's late.

Most companies are sometimes shy about releasing exact figures to the general public. It can allow the competition insight into business stratigies, especially if it is deliniated by various parameters.
Also regarding any model it is of a benefit to market a specific model in as many countries as possible to recover the development and other costs. It is only logical that volume models be sold in one of the biggest markets in the world, the USA/Canada.


_Modified by golf strom at 1:44 AM 4-9-2005_


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

it seems that VWoA and AoA release their sales numbers monthly though.


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (golf strom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golf strom* »_
Also regarding any model it is of a benefit to market a specific model in as many countries as possible to recover the development and other costs. It is only logical that volume models be sold in one of the biggest markets in the world, the USA/Canada.

_Modified by golf strom at 1:44 AM 4-9-2005_


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (Sens interdit)*

Way cool little car, way too small for the North American market. Welcome aboard.


----------



## unixgolf (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (Sens interdit)*

Hi, 
WoW, This car is something else, it has all the great technologies.
It's really sad that VW don't listen to us, and is leaving the comptetion (mostly japenese in canada) grab this market. 
I wich VW good luck with their "up market" illusion.
I'm not following them for sure, once I'm done with my a4 1.8TQ I'm not returning to the VW/Audi AG 



_Modified by unixgolf at 9:03 AM 4-9-2005_


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (StattlichPassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StattlichPassat* »_Way cool little car, way too small for the North American market. Welcome aboard.









The Lupo is about the size of the Toyota Echo (Yaris)
So it's NOT too small at all..... about the size of the A1Golf/Rabbit


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (unixgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unixgolf* »_Hi, 
WoW, This car (Lupo GTI) is something else, it has all the great technologies.
It's really sad that VW don't listen to us, and is leaving the comptetion (mostly japenese in canada) grab this market. 
I which VW good luck with their "up market" illusion.
I'm not following them for sure, once I'm done with my a4 1.8TQ I'm not returning to the VW/Audi AG 
_Modified by unixgolf at 9:03 AM 4-9-2005_


----------



## Sens interdit (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (golf strom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golf strom* »_

The Lupo GTI is selling quite well and there is a very large, loyal following...
_Modified by golf strom at 12:03 AM 4-9-2005_
 Sorry but you forgot my site! http://lupoclub.forumactif.com


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (Sens interdit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sens interdit* »_ Sorry but you forgot my site! http://lupoclub.forumactif.com









Terrific site sens interdit!!!!
Verr nice indeed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1.R44 (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (Sens interdit)*

Gorgeous!


----------



## salteatervw (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (Sens interdit)*

Oo_oO i love those head lights


----------



## 05bora (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (Sens interdit)*

that is such a cool car, it would look mad good with the VW 16" BBS's 
did you lower it, or does it come like that?
god its soooo neat, is there a 4motion op.? 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

4motion? nope... why take a relatively light weight car and load it down with AWD anyway?


----------



## VWDecoy (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_
and they will laugh in your face.
we'd be lucky to get the Polo... the Lupo isn't any bigger than your desk- it wouldn't sell in great enough numbers for VWoA to even think of devising a business plan.

i agree, and unforutnately VW dosent really care that Scion and MINI are selling moderatly well, they see the golf struggling and see no cause to bring the still smaller polo. i'd buy one, and so would probably 60% of the pepole that post on vortex, but VW isint in the practice of listening to its buyers








furthermore, the polo and lupo probably dosent meet us saftey regs. which stipulate front driver airbags.







stupid but true, its the same reason we cant buy TVR's or Land Rover Defender90's


_Modified by VWDecoy at 10:57 AM 4-20-2005_


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (gti girl 02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti girl 02* »_
cute little car
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif welcome

yeah...


----------



## Seanele (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (Sens interdit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sens interdit* »_Some pictures of my GTI :











i said it before..i'll say it again...
"I"LL TRADE MY GLI FOR THIS..IF IT COMES TO USA...!!!"


----------



## Sens interdit (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (Seanele)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seanele* »_
i said it before..i'll say it again...
"I"LL TRADE MY GLI FOR THIS..IF IT COMES TO USA...!!!"
 Is needed that you makes pressure on VW... hurry up, it is not marketed more in France recently


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (Seanele)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seanele* »_
i said it before..i'll say it again...
"I"LL TRADE MY GLI FOR THIS..IF IT COMES TO USA...!!!"

too bad the car has been discontinued...


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (Sens interdit)*

to bad we dont get that here in US
but nice for you


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: MY LUPO GTI (abydielswolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abydielswolfsburg* »_to bad we dont get that here in US
but nice for you









_Quote, originally posted by *abydielswolfsburg* »_to bad we dont get that here in US
but nice for you










the MKI Lupo GTI remains in production until 2007


----------



## Sens interdit (Feb 2, 2005)

Hello








Two new pics of my car of which one which shows that the battery is placed in the trunk, without the carpet


----------

